# Wheels: Need Advice



## FoxWolf93 (Jul 13, 2003)

I was just wondering what would be a good set of wheels for the fox? I'd like something a little bigger than the tiny stock 13s. I don't want to spend too much $$, but would like something that looks nice (some simple alloys, nothing too flashy). Thanks for any input!
P.S. I also need advice on what to wrap around those new wheels


----------



## Island_Dubber (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: Wheels: Need Advice (FoxWolf93)*

14" Audi 4000 16 spoke rims. Same offset as stock, and they are wider. Not flashy and cheap.
This is how they look on my Fox


----------



## runforthehills (Feb 25, 2003)

*Re: Wheels: Need Advice (Island_Dubber)*

How about some Corrado steelies!


----------



## BlackFoxer (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: Wheels: Need Advice (Island_Dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Island_Dubber* »_14" Audi 4000 16 spoke rims. Same offset as stock, and they are wider. Not flashy and cheap.


CHEAP? I don't think.. I like those wheel and I've try to find them (here in quebec) and the best I found was 100$ for ONE wheel. I've pay 125$ each for my 15" BSA.
If you can have them for cheap I could be interested...


_Modified by HiJinx at 7:41 AM 7-14-2003_


----------



## a1junkie (Apr 26, 2000)

*Re: Wheels: Need Advice (BlackFoxer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackFoxer* »_
CHEAP? I don't think.. I like those wheel and I've try to find them (here in quebec) and the best I found was 100$ for ONE wheel. I've pay 125$ each for my 15" BSA.
If you can have them for cheap I could be interested...

You need to head South. I pick them up for $15 each at the local yards. I've got 9 now, but I want at least 15 (3 cars + 1 set of snow tires







) before I'll start picking them up to re-sell. 


_Modified by HiJinx at 7:41 AM 7-14-2003_


----------



## Island_Dubber (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: Wheels: Need Advice (BlackFoxer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackFoxer* »_
CHEAP? I don't think.. I like those wheel and I've try to find them (here in quebec) and the best I found was 100$ for ONE wheel. I've pay 125$ each for my 15" BSA.
If you can have them for cheap I could be interested...


Wow, I bought all 4 of mine for about $80. I was suprised when I saw them sitting in a guys back yard stacked up. I refused to leave without them.


----------



## BkoolB3 (May 1, 2001)

*Re: Wheels: Need Advice (Island_Dubber)*

Those Audi rims look good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I got these rims at a local wrecker for under $100 for all 4. They're BBS copies made by Atlas. They're no longer in production, but they go for cheap at most VW wreckers


----------



## HiJinx (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: Wheels: Need Advice (FoxWolf93)*

I have some rare and elusive Votex wheels I'm contemplating selling. 
Very cool wheels. (the only reason I'm thinkin bout selling them is cause my buddy has some Revolution 5 spoke Classics I want)


----------



## Rien (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Wheels: Need Advice (HiJinx)*

What is the offset needed and the bolt spacing.. Is the bolt pattern 4x100mm? Just curious.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: Wheels: Need Advice (Rien)*

You want 4 x 100 bolt pattern. If you go with 15", I would look for something like a 35mm offset. Mine are actually 34.5mm and don't rub until I try stuffing 205/50's on them. If you go with 15", put 195/50's on them. If 14", 185/60's or 195/55's maybe.
Snow


----------



## HiJinx (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: Wheels: Need Advice (snowfox)*

I'm running 195s up front and 185s in the back. good stuff (yes, its like that on purpose)


----------



## Coolwhite Fox (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: Wheels: Need Advice (FoxWolf93)*









13x10


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: Wheels: Need Advice (Coolwhite Fox)*

i used to see sets of revos in JYs all the time back home


----------



## DCIFOX (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Wheels: Need Advice (Coolwhite Fox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Coolwhite Fox* »_








13x10

Hell Yeah!


----------



## FoxWagonGuy (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: Wheels: Need Advice (BkoolB3)*








[/QUOTE]
Looks hot, i'd like that look on my wagon, only it would be dumped and tucken those wheels like bedsheets.


----------



## sly89fox (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: Wheels: Need Advice (snowfox)*

i've got a set of 15's on my fox, the off set on mine is 40mm, and i'm running 205/50's all the way around and they don't rub. i haven't lowered it yet, but i'm pretty sure they'll still clear the fenders, i hope


----------



## CorradoAbaTurbo (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: Wheels: Need Advice (sly89fox)*









I have these on the Corrado 16*7, got em for $100 each


----------



## MYFoxIZhot93 (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: Wheels: Need Advice (CorradoAbaTurbo)*

hey guys im just curious, whats the biggest wheels ever put on a fox??
any fitment issues??


----------



## littlesnides (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: Wheels: Need Advice (MYFoxIZhot93)*

mine is sittin on dubs right now 
they be blingin my brutha


----------



## MYFoxIZhot93 (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: Wheels: Need Advice (littlesnides)*

how big, how well will 205/40r17 fit. I found some 17s cheap and wanna know if anyone has gone that big bfor?? I have 14" teardrops and the rear rubs thru turns with a full car on stock suspension and i know with 17s and anykinda susp. mods its not gonna b good


----------



## Ol' Grey Fox (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Wheels: Need Advice (MYFoxIZhot93)*

Isn't Coop's wagon running on 17s? Anyone from BugOut or H2O remember the specs on his wheels?
Personally, 14s are good for me and 15s are about as tall as I think looks good on the Fox. It's just an old school kind of car.


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Wheels: Need Advice (MYFoxIZhot93)*

205/30R17's might fit. Might. 40 series 17's won't work.


----------



## radioh3ad (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: Wheels: Need Advice (efritsch)*

okay so lets recap for those who are trying to kook their car up for cheap:
scirocco 13 inch alloys will fit perfectly (which may be what im gonna go for)
audi 4000 14 inch with some low pro tires can work on it without any mods 
those are probably the easiest and cheapest to get....go to a few junkyards and happy hunting!
im in dire need of parts for my fox and i get leave my house cuz theres a foot of snow coming down!!!


----------



## noodle32 (Nov 23, 2003)

Wow. 17's on a Fox - well I know that might help the being blinded by drivers behind me @ night - thought about tinted windows and I know the legal limit is 70% in PA - but knowing me that would prolly attract all the wrong attention - but heightened rims would certainly be nice - though I have lowering springs too so I would have to have the wheelwells pulled more outward and the plastic covering removed - which prolly wouldnt be good cause that could lead to rust in all the wrong places over time - but it would be nice to see for show!


----------



## --Klutched-- (Sep 20, 2003)

I've got 195/15's on mine, and you for sure don't wanna go with 17's, 15's are plenty big enough. With 17's you'll be riding in a Fox with like a 4 inch Lift.







The Car already looks so damn high with 13's, My wheels look exactly what Island_Dubber's wheels look like off the 4000 only they are 15's : RONAL R8's. I got them for 90 bucks after tax.


----------



## radioh3ad (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: (--Klutched--)*

if u live in a snowy area then i would suggest not to get larger rims with low pro tires cuz they suck in snow
go with 13's and get regular size tires for better performance


----------



## DCIFOX (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: (radioh3ad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *radioh3ad* »_go with 13's and get regular size tires for better performance

225/40's? That's my favorite 13" wheel size.


----------



## tankssoftail (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: (DCIFOX)*

i just aquired an 88 fox, 40,089 miles, $800.00
car sat in a garage for 14 years, it's primo!!
But like everyone else there is a few things i want to customize...starting with tire size. there's a few Questions
1. What is the largest tire i can fit on the stock rims.
2. what other cars have the same bolt patterns that i can swap to, if i want larger tires?
3. what is the offset of the stock rims?
now when i say this i dont want anyone getting their panties in a bunch,,. no disrespect intended.
i'm white so when i say larger tires, i mean, better offroad capabilities ( I'm not a hillbillie) I just like making the impossible, possible,,,i don't want to have the,,.hey look at my $2,000 rims on my $800.00 car kinda look.
i've already made a few people shake their heads in disbelief, for the places i've already taken it. I would just like to improve it's untapped capabilities.


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (tankssoftail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tankssoftail* »_i just aquired ....


Please don't spam the forum. I replied to your entire post in this thread already, where you posted exactly the same thing.


----------



## dtompsett (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Wheels: Need Advice (FoxWolf93)*

15" bbs ra's w/ 195/50R15 tires.
Originally running Kuhmo 712's..... great wet and dry handling, but wouldn't recommend them.... wear way too quickly!


----------



## FOXisVW2 (May 29, 2001)

*Re: Wheels: Need Advice (FoxWolf93)*

Here is a great source for what wheels will fit:

_Quote, originally posted by *manboy* »_Wow, I just found the most helpful chart ever.
http://wheelaccessory.com/application-page.html
EDIT: What this means is that the rims I want should be a perfect fit on the hub.

_Modified by manboy at 11:37 AM 12-12-2005_


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Wheels: Need Advice (FOXisVW2)*









this is a pic of my black fox "when it was blue precrashing it" with 15's on it. i think it had 195/60's on it. rode to high for me i put 195/50's and low the wheels and tires. i'm going to use the rims on my wagon when i get that rollin.
Ryan


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Wheels: Need Advice (a1junkie)*

Come on man...sell me a set of those 4K rims...I'm still rollin on the Snowflakes...people give me props for how mint they are...


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Wheels: Need Advice (DasBaldGuy)*

Who's responsible for this thread mining abomination?


----------



## foxtrap (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: Wheels: Need Advice (BillLeBob)*

yeah where di this come from...mr mods gonna put the shackles on this stuff










_Modified by Longitudinal at 8:38 AM 12-14-2005_


----------



## SN2BJDM (Aug 20, 2004)

Me personally ima sucka for snowflakes. I got three for free. The first set i got for 60 bucks, but they were no good, eh. Im gonna upgrade to 195/45/14 but right now, like most im running 185/60. 195/60 is also a fairly common size. I personally wouldnt go bigger than a 14 without a drop but thats me. As far as 17s i test fitted one at work. I personally didnt like it, but they will fit with a sort tire.


----------



## crunk masta 08 (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Wheels: Need Advice (FOXisVW2)*

dose anyone no what kind of sweet tires and rime i can get for my 79 rabbit?????? if anyone could let me no im me or somthinthanks


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Wheels: Need Advice (crunk masta 08)*

I'm eating a bagel!
Oh yea.... Miner!



_Modified by BillLeBob at 2:19 PM 2-13-2006_


----------



## Beetleguru (May 15, 2000)

*Re: Wheels: Need Advice (DasBaldGuy)*

How much for your snowflakes? Any pics?
Anybody used this site before?
http://www.wheelmax.com/wheel_list.asp
Dave


_Modified by Beetleguru at 10:27 AM 2-13-2006_


----------



## JVP (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: Wheels: Need Advice (Beetleguru)*

I got these from my mechanic. They are from a Renault GTA. No idea how he got 'em, he got them from a yard someplace. Scored for $50. They bolt right up. They look like the 13" VW and the 14" Audi but these are 15's, stock width as my 13's. 'made in Germany' on the back, 'Ronal' maybe. I took off the 2 remaining Renault caps and popped on some VW, then changed to Audi center caps.

























_Modified by JVP at 9:05 AM 5-30-2006_


_Modified by JVP at 9:05 AM 5-30-2006_


----------



## littlesnides (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: Wheels: Need Advice (JVP)*

LOL 
OMG
WTF








this topic is from 1982 ... and ppl are posting random **** ...so i will too
I want to get some wide steelies for my fox ... my only problem is whether I should go 15x8, 15x7, 14x8, or 14x9 or a staggered setup.... and the tire setup I will be able to run too w/ each set of wheels







I was going to purchase them from
http://www.diamondracingwheels.com


----------



## Brighton GLI (Oct 17, 2005)

15" for under $100.00 ea....new!


----------



## CStockRun (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: (Brighton GLI)*

thats one clean ass jetta... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (CStockRun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CStockRun* »_thats one clean ass jetta... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

How the hell is this at the top of the forum?
Did you delete a reply?
Weird.


----------



## DreadPirateRobert (Aug 25, 2005)

It's back from the dead.... for Halloween!!!


----------



## BLUE 88 FOX 1.8L (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Wheels: Need Advice (runforthehills)*

im going to be picking up a set of those audi rims from a friend for about 200$


----------



## Wilcoxlion (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Wheels: Need Advice (FoxWolf93)*

I have 13" BMW turbines (80's 3 series) with 185/60's on them.
I know, not very tall by modern standards but they look good. I think you can find those turbines in 14" as well.
I havent tried putting the caps on them, but a lot of times the rondel can be replaced by a vw insert from another car, or just painted over.


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Wheels: Need Advice (Wilcoxlion)*

Necroposting should be an offense worth of capital punishment.


----------



## ryubiggie (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Wheels: Need Advice (efritsch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *efritsch* »_Necroposting should be an offense worth of capital punishment.


thats a sig right there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Wheels: Need Advice (BillLeBob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BillLeBob* »_Who's responsible for this thread mining abomination?


----------



## Tjax (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: Wheels: Need Advice (BillLeBob)*

A little bit of basic detective work should reveal the culprit.


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Wheels: Need Advice (Tjax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tjax* »_A little bit of basic detective work should reveal the culprit.









While doing this detective work, should we pretend to be...

1) Monk
2) Inspector Clouseau ( As played by Peter Sellers) 
3) Inspector Clouseau ( As played poorly by Steve Martin) 
4) Magnum PI.
Personally, I'll be pretending to be Thomas Magnum. I'm having some 'Nam flashbacks, calling up my buddy with the helicopter and driving my crappy 308 right now. I'm tucking in my .45 in my belt right now. Where is my flowered shirt? Have you seen it Robin Masters, well have you? 
Now that I'm in character....
It seems Mrs.Peacock did it in the study with both a pipe, and Col. Mustard.


----------



## militarybugman (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: Wheels: Need Advice (FoxWolf93)*

i have the 14" snow flakes and i was running 175/65's on the front and 185/60's on the back. they worked really good. i got all four wheels and tires at the junk yard for 95 bucks and i got 9000 miles out of the tires. i just ordered some directional 195/60's all the way around.


----------



## SWMurnau (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Wheels: Need Advice (militarybugman)*

Y'know, the anniversary edition of Night of the Living Dead came with a special bonus DVD that, among other random crap, had a Night of the Living Dead Music Video. It featured random cuts from the movie (including some of the new cuts that were in the anniversary edition "remake" of the film) and a cool techno beat to the lyrics of:
Yeah, they're dead
Shoot 'em in the head . . . 
So, I got me some pretty wicked rims at the OSCR. They're 15" and the same design came with the Dodge Omni GLH, albeit in 5 lug configuration.







)


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Wheels: Need Advice (runforthehills)*

Ok, so what's the verdict with this question? Do Corrado steelies fit or not for the Fox?










_Modified by VWFOX407 at 1:50 AM 10-18-2008_


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Wheels: Need Advice (VWFOX407)*




































_Modified by Banned wagon at 9:23 PM 10-23-2008_


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Wheels: Need Advice (VWFOX407)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dacolino* »_
My old fox


----------



## DreadPirateRobert (Aug 25, 2005)

HOW
MANY
TIMES
DO
I
HAVE
TO
KILL
YOU?!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (DreadPirateRobert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DreadPirateRobert* »_HOW
MANY
TIMES
DO
I
HAVE
TO
KILL
YOU?!

Alot


----------



## DreadPirateRobert (Aug 25, 2005)

lol


----------



## Difus (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: Wheels: Need Advice (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_









_Modified by Banned wagon at 9:23 PM 10-23-2008_

Is that a Alfa Montreal? Strange seats.
And what is that yellow first car?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Wheels: Need Advice (Difus)*

some more 4x98 sex 











_Modified by Banned wagon at 11:17 AM 3-25-2009_


----------



## greencans (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Wheels: Need Advice (Banned wagon)*

MMmmmmmmmm... Alfa Romeo


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Wheels: Need Advice (JVP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JVP* »_I got these from my mechanic. They are from a Renault GTA. No idea how he got 'em, he got them from a yard someplace. Scored for $50. They bolt right up. They look like the 13" VW and the 14" Audi but these are 15's, stock width as my 13's. 'made in Germany' on the back, 'Ronal' maybe. I took off the 2 remaining Renault caps and popped on some VW, then changed to Audi center caps.

























_Modified by JVP at 9:05 AM 5-30-2006_

_Modified by JVP at 9:05 AM 5-30-2006_


Back from the dead.
I have a set of those if anyone is interested. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## foxvergnoogen (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: Wheels: Need Advice (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_I have a set of those if anyone is interested. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









YES. $$$?
EDIT: sorry, no. lol already forgot i was going with the stock look. GL


_Modified by foxvergnoogen at 4:31 PM 1-18-2010_


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Just ignore the zombies. Especially French-speaking ones.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (kerensky)*

I like this thread.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Wheels: Need Advice (foxvergnoogen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foxvergnoogen* »_
YES. $$$?



You know you want these.









_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Just ignore the zombies. Especially French-speaking ones.










Boo!


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: Wheels: Need Advice (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
You know you want these.










I already have them... 








...but I want more. They would look good on my MkII, too.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Wheels: Need Advice (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_
I already have them... 











Looking great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_...but I want more. They would look good on my MkII, too.


















http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4728261


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: Wheels: Need Advice (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Boo!








Eek! 

_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_I already have them... but I want more. They would look good on my MkII, too.








They were certainly the inspiration for me to find a pair. I guess maybe they'll go on the wagon this summer, since Sly isn't gonna be ready by then...
Awww crud. Now owning a page on a zombie thread. *That* can't be good...


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: Wheels: Need Advice (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Looking great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










Thanks.

_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4728261 

Yikes! That's some pretty good rash. However, even if they were *mint*, I could get a set of BBS for the MkII for that price. FWIW, I got mine for $65 for the set. Yeah, it was a good deal, but $450 is pretty steep for wheels that need to be refinished. Just sayin'...
GL with the sale.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: Wheels: Need Advice (snowfox)*

Laf. Mine weren't quite as cheap as snow's set, but considerably under $450. Is that Canadian currency?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Wheels: Need Advice (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Laf. Mine weren't quite as cheap as snow's set, but considerably under $450. Is that Canadian currency?










Just throwing it out there. obo...


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: Wheels: Need Advice (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Just throwing it out there. obo...








Gotta remember Marc, this is the Fox forum, and we're a bunch of tightwads.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: Wheels: Need Advice (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Just throwing it out there. obo...









$65.00?







I could even pay shipping...
With only photos for reference, that's my best offer. When I bought mine, I bolted each one up and checked them one at a time with a dial indicator for runout and roundness before I parted with my dollars.


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

bump from the dead. any confirmation on 205/40/17s??? wheel calculator says its the same diameter as OE spec, but I have yet to see anyone running that size.


----------



## jones9435 (Oct 16, 2010)

*this may help*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGZKCXZNXKE


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

i have some BBS GTI rims im thinking about selling. pm me an offer if anyone is interested. they look great on any older vw


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

syntax said:


> bump from the dead. any confirmation on 205/40/17s??? wheel calculator says its the same diameter as OE spec, but I have yet to see anyone running that size.












Been running these for quite a while

205 40 17.......ET 35......baseball bat rolled rear fenders.....yep they fit....:thumbup:


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

wow those look NICE.


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

runforthehills said:


> how about some corrado steelies!


good luck finding some!


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

These are the best Fox wheels EVER. 15x7 et 43ish. These are the only set known on this side of the Atlantic.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

While the novelty of them saying fox racing is neat, in that style and size I would go with a set of TSW hockenheim's


----------



## blkparati (Sep 22, 2001)

You could also stick these on your favorite wheels.http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Set-4-NOS...heels_tyre_Trims_Trims_ET&hash=item19ca93c438


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

I have a set of those, and in better shape too.
The wheels look alot like Hock's and just as old skool at this point. They are probbily 12 years old now.
Been on multiple Foxes and other VW's of ours. Currently they are sitting on our 89 Cabrio


----------



## Rogue Leader (Sep 22, 2007)

if you want something cheap, 14" BMW BBS "basketweave" wheels fit this car perfect. They are also a dime a dozen. We use them for our race wheels and they look great IMO.


----------



## reevear (May 13, 2010)

*13X"?*

i have an 84 rabbit convertible im looking to pick up some black widened steelies but not exactly sure what to do with fitment and tires. i want 13s with a mild stetch on the tires what size am i looking at with offset


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

reevear said:


> i have an 84 rabbit convertible im looking to pick up some black widened steelies but not exactly sure what to do with fitment and tires. i want 13s with a mild stetch on the tires what size am i looking at with offset


Try the MK1 forums? This is the Fox forum...


----------



## jeremydwight (Nov 18, 2011)

3 words... ronal teddy bears


----------



## djhan012 (May 22, 2012)

*need help fast*

what up my name is dj and this might be a stupid q but i use to have a 04 gti vr6 that i put a stage 2 vortec supercharger on well i lost that in my divorce so i just bought a 89 16v gti for 800$. when i had my first gti, this was before the stance look was around i need to knw what size i can fit and width i have lowering coilovers on it, came with the car, and i dnt really want to spend any money and i kinda want to do i white on white theme for the car so kinda want all white or black and white wheels.......... thank u i need to finish this project fast have many more to start


----------



## djhan012 (May 22, 2012)

djhan012 said:


> what up my name is dj and this might be a stupid q but i use to have a 04 gti vr6 that i put a stage 2 vortec supercharger on well i lost that in my divorce so i just bought a 89 16v gti for 800$. when i had my first gti, this was before the stance look was around i need to knw what size i can fit and width i have lowering coilovers on it, came with the car, and i dnt really want to spend any money and i kinda want to do i white on white theme for the car so kinda want all white or black and white wheels.......... thank u i need to finish this project fast have many more to start


 deep dish is what i want and strech the tires......


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

only stupid because you asked it on a fox forum:screwy:


----------



## 202brabus (Sep 25, 2010)

Whats the bore size of the wheel on the mk1 rabbit? I 4x100 lug spacing, bore?


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)




----------

